# automator enregistrement impossible



## macklouf (3 Juin 2012)

J'ai créé un processus sur automator mais lors de l'enregistrement, une fenêtre "enregistrement en cours" s'affiche et même après une heure rien ne se passe.

j'ai essayé d'enregistrer sous mais ça n'enregistre pas 

avez vous des solution ?


----------



## Timekeeper (31 Mai 2013)

Bonjour. Réponse tardive mais comme j'ai trouvé ce topic via Google en ayant le même problème, la réponse sera toujours utile.

Et se résume en une image :







Le gros bouton rouge "Enregistrer" ne sert pas à sauvegarder son travail, mais à faire apprendre à Automator une suite d'actions que l'ont voudrait réaliserait à la souris. 
Par exemple, tu clique sur "Enregistrer" et ensuite tu ouvres un dossier, sélectionne son contenu, fait Edition/Copier, va dans un autre dossier, fait Edition/Coller. Là tu cliques sur le bouton pour stopper l'enregistrement et ta manipulation a été apprise par Automator, tu peux lui demander de la reproduire au milieu d'un processus. 

Pour répondre à ta question, pour enregistrer un processus afin de l'utiliser, il faut aller dans Fichier/Enregistrer. Tout bêtement.


----------

